# Competition in WV



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, I just checked out another forum and found out that the BBQ with a View contest so far  has 9 teams.  The ones that I know will be there are:
Pigs on the Run (John Atkins)
Dizzy Pig (Chris Chapell)
Hoss's BBQ (Ken Hess)
Sweetgum Hollow (Andrew ?) aka Nighthelp
Bill's Grill (YOURS TRULY) aka BTGG

Not sure who else, but that is enough to scare me  .

NOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

Bill, do you have any additional information on this contest?  If I can't participate, I'd love to try to come up and root for ya!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bill, do you have any additional information on this contest?  If I can't participate, I'd love to try to come up and root for ya!



Bill what Larry really means is that he would love to come and drink your beer! #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":12jc2wte]Bill, do you have any additional information on this contest?  If I can't participate, I'd love to try to come up and root for ya!



Bill what Larry really means is that he would love to come and drink your beer! #-o[/quote:12jc2wte]

 :-$  :-$  :-$  :-$  :-$  :-$   ****** Nick, Bill doesn't know me. I was trying to catch him off guard with good beer!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":67v0do11][quote="Larry Wolfe":67v0do11]Bill, do you have any additional information on this contest?  If I can't participate, I'd love to try to come up and root for ya!



Bill what Larry really means is that he would love to come and drink your beer! #-o[/quote:67v0do11]

 :-$  :-$  :-$  :-$  :-$  :-$   ****** Nick, Bill doesn't know me. I was trying to catch him off guard with good beer!!![/quote:67v0do11]

Oooooooops. Sorry


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Watch out for Dizzy Pig they are on a run this year.
Jim


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 14, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Watch out for Dizzy Pig they are on a run this year.
> Jim



Jim, have you ever used any of their rubs. I've got two or three and I think they are great.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 14, 2005)

> Bill The Grill Guy
> Moderator
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have used 4 of them and I agree they are very good.
Looking forward to spending some time with them again at the Royal.
Jim


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim,

I've never met Chris but I have spent some time with the guys from the Dizzy Pig North team from Canada and they are a great bunch of guys, they can cook a little.


----------



## jminion1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Bruce
You didn't imbibe with those guys any did you? LOL

Jim


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 14, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Bruce
> You didn't imbibe with those guys any did you? LOL
> 
> Jim



What's that old saying about the sould being strong and the flesh being weak, I'm thinking I had a couple with them. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 15, 2005)

A case!  That's my boy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 15, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Bill if you can pick me up a case of Yuengling beer please I will give you $ for it when you arrive.



YUCK!!!  Can't believe they call that beer!   8-[


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 15, 2005)

No problem Hoss.  Are you sure you want a whole case?



> Hoss's BBQ Posted: Wed Sep 14, 2005 11:32 pm    Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Bill if you can pick me up a case of Yuengling beer please I will give you $ for it when you arrive.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 15, 2005)

Beer is on ice, truck is almost packed and the tank is full.  Should be there around 2pm.  See ya there :!: .


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 15, 2005)

I hung with those Dizzy North guys that weekend too! I _did_ have a few at about 3:00 am! Also, they had their wood confiscated at the border due to Emerald Ash Borer infestations in Canada and Michigan , so I lent em some Ohio Cherry! Good guys! We made fun of BBQmmmmm! (who is from Canadia!) Woody


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 15, 2005)

Sure they confiscate canadia wood,how else they gonna stop Dizzy Pig from winning every competition =D> 
Oh    :-X  and i know ,you know! you don't make fun of BBQmmm [-X


----------

